# HI!



## Calming Melody (May 20, 2012)

Welcome to the forum! If ya love horses you def came to the right place !


----------



## courtneyraae (Dec 16, 2012)

Thank you c:


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Howdy, got some photos of your pony?


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Welcome Courtney nice to meet you


----------



## courtneyraae (Dec 16, 2012)

gigem88 said:


> Howdy, got some photos of your pony?


yes i do c:


----------



## courtneyraae (Dec 16, 2012)

and thank you country woman


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forum, please do share some pics with us!! I collect model horses too, I have a few breyers.


----------



## courtneyraae (Dec 16, 2012)

this is molly the pony and my sister


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

welcome to the forum they are nice pictures


----------

